# PC zusammengestellt - Euer Feedback?



## Cioco (7. Juni 2019)

Moin moin,

ich habe mich hier frisch bei Euch angemeldet, weil ich gern ein kurzes Feedback hätte.
Ich stelle mir derzeit einen PC zusammen. Grundlegend kenne ich mich ganz gut damit aus. Möchte nur sichergehen, dass ich nichts übersehe. Denn so mega auf dem neuesten Stand bin ich nicht mehr. Mein Fachabi in Informatik ist schon einige Jahre her. 
Der PC soll bei unter 1000 Euro bleiben, was ich derzeit auch einhalte. 
Folgende Zusammensetzung habe ich mir erstellt:

MB: MSI X470 Gaming Pro - Aufgrund Möglichkeit der Aufrüstung RAM, Belüftung etc. viele Anschlüsse und soll laut Recherche gut mit dem folgenden Prozessor zusammen passen.

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600X hexacore 3,6 GHz - Benchmarks mehrerer Infoseiten ergeben ganz klar fast die gleiche Performance wie 2700X octacore, was mir vollkommen ausreicht. Auch hier kann man ja bei Zeiten nachrüsten. An dieser Stelle wäre auch interessant, was ihr zum dauerhaften Übertakten dieser CPUs sagt. Eventuell für meine Ansprüche gar nicht nötig, denke ich.

Kühler für CPU: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - wichtig war mir hier die individuelle rpm- Einstellung und eine mehr als ausreichende Wattleistung und die direct heat pipe touch Sache.

RAM: 16 GB DDR4 G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz Dual Channel (2x 8 GB)

SSD 240 GB - reicht mir als SSD vollkommen, da sie mehr zur Datensicherung genutzt wird. Die HDD wird mit Software voll geklatscht.

HDD : 2000 GB HDD . Zu SSD und HDD muss ich sagen, dass der Shop, bei dem ich den Rechner zusammenstelle, mir leider keine Angabe zu Hersteller und Typ gibt, aber ich werde bei Bestellung im Vorhinein dies telefonisch klären. Qualitätstechnisch kenne ich mich bei SSD und HDD gut aus.

Graka: AMD Radeon RX 580 8 GB - Müsste für meine Ansprüche vollkommen ausreichen. (LOL, Minecraft, Simsreihe, MMORPGs, der eine oder andere Shooter vllt wie CS:GO)

Netzteil: Tja, reicht ein 650 Watt Netzteil? - Super Silent Power CP-650 

Das Gehäuse ist ein Fractal Focus G - Überzeugt haben mich da vor allem die vielen Möglichkeiten für Kühlung. Z.B. zwei Lüfter in der Front. Daher auch ein MB mit mehreren Pins für Lüfter. Ich möchte meinen PC optimal kühlen, aber ohne Wasserkühlung, rein durch Luftzirkulation. Notfalls muss ich bei Nachrüstung der Kühlung halt das Netzteil gegen etwas stärkeres austauschen. Was meint Ihr dazu?

WIndows 10 Pro 64

stinknormaler DVD Brenner 24 fach

Ja, wozu ich den PC nutze: Das ist vielfältig. Ich schreibe Bücher und Texte, ich spiele diverse Games. Einige davon oben angegeben, würde mir gern auch mal neue holen, doch mein jetziger PC ist zwar immer noch klasse, aber fast 11 Jahre alt. ^^ Hat durch einwandfreie Pflege und diverses Aufrüsten sehr lang gehalten. Jedoch liegt er nu im Sterben.  
Ansonsten mache ich meine Haushaltsrechnung mit dem PC, halte Kontakt zu Freunden, Familie, netflixsuchte etc.
Wichtig an dem PC jetzt ist mir echt, dass ich einfach wirklich mir mal wieder ein neues Spiel reinziehen kann. Es muss nicht in high End spielbar sein, aber es sollte auf guten Grafikeinstellungen flüssig spielbar sein. Z.B. Die Elder Scrolls Reihe in richtig geiler Auflösung. Das wäre schön. 

So, ich hoffe, ich habe nichts vergessen.  Freu mich auf Eure Antworten.

Viele Grüße,

Eure Cio


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

Hast da fast zu 100% den gleichen Rechner zusammengebaut den ich gerade selbst habe.
Das Board ist bei mir allerdings das X470 Gaming Plus (MSI), aber nur weil das Pro bei meinem Händler hier in der City gerade Ausverkauft war. Einen wirklichen Unterschied macht es nicht.
CPU habe ich auch die gleiche, die ist der Hammer, Graka (RX 580 8GB)habe ich auch die gleiche. Speicher 16Gb (2*8GB) auch das gleiche vom gleichem Anbieter.
Nur Netzteil habe ich nicht so Hoch, was auch nicht nötig ist, selbst mit meinen 5 festplatten die ich noch intern habe ist mein 500 Watt Enermax Teil vollkommen ausreichend.
Bei Festplatten sieht es bei mir etwas anders aus, da habe ich ein wenig mehr, aber für die System Partition auch nicht mehr, ansonst noch eine 500GB SSD für meine Top Spiele und intern insgesamt noch ca. 6 TB verbaut. Aber das ist ja je nach dem wie man es braucht.
So was ist jetzt wichtig. Du kannst alles voll locker in Full HD 1080 zocken und wirklich alle Spiele voll aufdrehen in den Einstellung, von einigen mies Programmierten eventuell mal abgesehen . Die CPU zwinkert dabei noch nicht mal. Im Nachhinein würde ich deshalb bei den momentan sinkenden Preisen sehen ob du günstig noch eine GTX 1070 oder AMD RX Vega  schnappen kannst, damit du dein Budget einhältst, weil bei dieser Top CPu ist die Graka ein wenig der Flaschenhals.
Die RX 580 ist Top, keine Frage,  gerade für den momentanen Preis in der Klasse unschlagbar, aber eine GTX 1070/AMD Vega setzt noch mal richtig was drauf, gerade eben wegen der wirklich Wahnsinns CPU die diese Graka dann auch richtig befeuern kann.


----------



## Cioco (7. Juni 2019)

Hi Batze,

ach klasse. Dann habe ich ja alles richtig gemacht.  Danke für Dein Feedback.
Dass die RX 580 dem Ryzen 5 nicht ganz gerecht wird, ahnte ich schon. Doch so, wie Du es schilderst, wird sich der Flaschenhalseffekt erst mal wohl nicht groß bei meinen Ansprüchen auswirken. Was mir tatsächlich nicht so bewusst war, ist, dass ich echt Spiele etc. in HD 1080 nutzen könnte. Ich habe noch knapp 100 Euro Budget. Das würde ich eher in einen HD-fähigen Monitor investieren, denn dieser hier hat nicht mal einen HD- Anschluss. Über diese Sache dachte ich gar nicht nach bis Du mich drauf gebracht hast. Wenn ich die GTX 1070 nehme oder die RX Vega wäre mich zu teuer und es würde mir nicht viel bringen ohne HD-Monitor.  Insofern ist klar, wofür ich die letzten 100 Euro nutze. Ich denke, ein 21,5 Zoll Monitor sollte ausreichen. Der Anbieter für meinen PC hat so einen in den Extras auf Lager und er ist immerhin von ASUS, was ich als gute Marke für solche Geräte in Erinnerung habe. Bitte korrigiere mich, wenn der Stand hier mittlerweile ein anderer ist.
Die Festplatten 240 GB SSD und 2 TB HDD reichen mir bei weitem. Meine jetzige HDD hat 500 GB und da sind sogar noch 70 GB weg partitioniert für Windows, Systempflegetools und Software, die nicht dem Vergnügen dienen, sowie halt Speicherstände etc. Mich nervt aber die Knappheit eines halben TB echt ab. 2 TB HDD und die SSD dazu sind also für mich wie purer Luxus. 

Die 650 Watt für das Netzteil mag ich gern behalten, denn ich werde ein paar alte Lüfter aus meinem jetzigen PC in den neuen mit einbauen und Du kannst Dir denken, so ein alter PC verbraucht massig Strom. Das Netzteil hat schon 630 Watt, weil die Graka nach dem letzten Nachrüsten leider immer abschmierte aufgrund mangelnder Stromversorgung. Dauerte ewig bis ich den Fehler fand.
Da das Netzteil mit 650 Watt für meinen konfigurierten PC nur 13 Euro mehr kostet, geh ich hier lieber auf Nummer sicher.  Abgesehen davon wird der PC in einem Holzschrank stehen, für den ich noch die Seiten präpariere und externe Lüfter in die Wände installiere. Ob ich diese über meinen PC speisen lasse oder über eine externe Stromquelle, muss ich mir noch überlegen. Ich komme da hinten nicht immer hin zum aus und an machen. Also wäre eine Steuerung über PC richtig gut. Auch dafür brauche ich natürlich mehr Strom. Da kann ich schnell an die Grenzen bei 650 Watt kommen.

Die eine oder andere Frage habe ich noch. 

1. Ist es heutzutage immer noch so, dass Frontusb-Anschlüsse mitunter nicht so viel Stromzufuhr erhalten und der Datenaustausch hier langsamer ist? Macht ein USB- Hub nicht generell die einzelnen USB am Hub auch im Datenverkehr langsamer? Denn im Grunde müssen diese ja trotzdem durch den einen USB-Anschluss gespeist werden.

Ach, jetzt fallen mir die anderen Fragen nicht mehr ein. Nicht so wichtig. ^^ Später dann.

LG Cio


----------



## Free23 (7. Juni 2019)

Hey Cioco,

Ich las deinen Post und stolperte über deine Wahl bezüglich deiner Festplatten.
Du möchtest tatsächlich noch eine HDD als Speichermedium einbauen?

Ich hab auch noch eine drin, aber nur, weil die von vor 10 Jahren ist und ich bisher noch keine Lust hatte, die aufzuräumen und auszubauen. Ein paar Bilder/Videos/Dokumente gibt es ja immer, die man behalten will.

Ich würde tatsächlich einfach eine große SSD nehmen und das wars. Die sind einfach soo günstig geworden...
Und falls man mehrere TB braucht, einfach eine externe HDD zum anschließen besorgen..., die kann man dann schön in seinen Safe oder unten in den Schrank räumen..

Ansonsten schaut deine Zusammenstellung auch in meinen Augen sehr gut aus! Batze sprach ja das Graka-Thema an.

Zu deiner Front-USB-Frage: Keine Ahnung.. ^^


----------



## nuuub (7. Juni 2019)

> SSD 240 GB - reicht mir als SSD vollkommen



Was für SSD?

Du hast zwei M.2 Schnittstellen auf dem Board.



> Fractal Focus G





> Abgesehen davon wird der PC in einem Holzschrank stehen, für den ich noch die Seiten präpariere und externe Lüfter in die Wände installiere.



Einen Midi-Tower nochmal in einen Schrank stellen? Da musst du aber ganze Arbeit leisten um den Hitzestau zu bekämpfen. Ist nicht wirklich empfehlenswert, auch wenn du externe Lüfter einsetzen willst. 



> Meine jetzige HDD hat 500 GB und da sind sogar noch 70 GB weg partitioniert für Windows, Systempflegetools und Software, die nicht dem Vergnügen dienen



Windows auf eine HDD?

Wie gesagt, du hast zwei M.2 Schnittstellen. Da würde ich eine M.2 SSD als Systemplatte empfehlen, und den Rest auf der HDD zu speichern.


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

Also erstmal zu deinem Monitor Wunsch. Ein 24 Zoll sollte es schon sein. 21,5 ist für Mickey Maus.
Das andere, Full HD 1080 bedeutet nix anders als das du Spiele in 1920*1080 Auflösung Full spielen kannst, und das ist die Auflösung für 24 Zoll Monitore. Gehst du beim Monitor runter hast du auch eine kleinere Auflösung, dann hast du natürlich noch mehr Reserven bei CPU/GPU, aber wenn sollte man heute echt als Gamer schon einen 24 Zöller haben. Glaube mir, der Unterschied ist echt Sehbar.
Kauf dir da bitte keine Gurke, spar lieber noch 1 Monat und wenn dann schlägst du gleich richtig zu und kaufst dir einen 24er mit FreeSync. für AMD Grafikkarten. Was das ist, bitte Googeln, das jetzt ausführlicher zu beschreiben bräuchte ein paar Zeilen mehr. Es zerreist dann eben dein Bild nicht wenn du über die 60 FPS in Spielen kommst, um es mal salopp zu sagen. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall wenn du immer Max. Fps gehen möchtest. Ansonsten bist du des öfteren gezwungen die fps auf 60 zu beschrängen, was aber auch geht wenn du nicht gerade Shooter spielst in MP. Wie gesagt, Google da mal damit du weißt was das ist.
Beim Netzteil, es kommt nicht auf die reine Leistung an, sondern auf das was wirklich da ist, also Qualität. Ein 1000 Watt Netzteil für 29,99 aus China (salopp gesagt) kann niemals mit einem Top 450 Watt Netzteil von Enermax oder Bequiet mithalten. Von Diversen Sicherheitsschaltungen im Netzteil mal abgesehen die Top Netzteile nun mal haben. Niemals, und das sage ich immer wieder, niemals am Netzteil und der Qualität sparen. Ein mieses Netzteil, egal wie Hoch die Wattstufe ist kann dir dein ganzes System abrauchen lassen.
Und wegen der USB Anschlüsse mach dir da keine Sorgen, da ist heute alles Standard, da wird gar nichts ausgebremst. Das könnte sich heute auch kein Board Hersteller leisten wenn rauskommt das die internen Anschlüsse nach draußen irgend etwas verlangsamen. Das Board wäre sofort vom Markt bei dem Überangebot, würde sich rumsprechen wie ein Lauffeuer. Und so eine Firma wie MSI kann sich sowas schon gar nicht leisten. Das wäre fatal.


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

nuuub schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, du hast zwei M.2 Schnittstellen. Da würde ich eine M.2 SSD als Systemplatte empfehlen, und den Rest auf der HDD zu speichern.


Als Normal Anwender ist es vollkommen egal ob du auf M.2 Schnittstelle gehst oder eine SSD auf den üblichen Sata Anschluss steckst. Der Unterschied ist Messbar aber sehen kannst du ihn nicht. Preislich gibt es da auch kaum Unterschiede mehr, nur wenn du die teureren M.2 mit NVME Protokoll nimmst, aber die kosten auch mehr. In meinen Augen total Egal für den Normal Anwender.
Kann aber natürlich jeder anders sehen.

Das mit dem Kühlschrank im Holz Backofen sehe ich aber auch eher Kritisch. Da muss er für richtig Abwärme sorgen. Also die RX 580 wird schon ganz schön Warm wenn sie mal Hochdrehen muss und wenn dann ein Stau im Luftsystem ist, ist das nicht gerade von Vorteil.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2019)

Eine RX 580 ist gut bei Preis-Leistung, aber wenn es geht, würde ich etwas höher ansetzen. Bei der SSD sind 500GB an sich kaum teurer als 240GB, wenn man ohnehin 1000 Euro ausgeben will. Da sollte also eine größere SSD drin sein. Beim Netzteil reichen auch 450W, wenn es ein Markennetzteil ist. zB ein Be Quiet für 50€ oder so (bezogen auf günstige Shops). Da würde ich im Zweifel den Brenner erstmal weglassen und mir mal bei Gelegenheit einen für USB kaufen. Man braucht heute an sich kaum noch DVD-Laufwerke.


----------



## nuuub (7. Juni 2019)

> Als Normal Anwender ist es vollkommen egal ob du auf M.2 Schnittstelle gehst oder eine SSD auf den üblichen Sata Anschluss steckst.



Soweit so richtig, es gibt aber einen Riesenunterschied zwischen einer M.2 und einer HDD.

Habe seine Aussage, 

"SSD 240 GB - reicht mir als SSD vollkommen, da sie mehr zur Datensicherung genutzt wird. Die HDD wird mit Software voll geklatscht."

so verstanden, dass er Windows auf der HDD haben will, und die SSD nur zur Datensicherung nutzen will. 

Das wäre ein bisschen komisch. 

Eine M.2 250 GB EVO bekommt man für unter 90 Euro. 

M.2 Schnittstellen nutzen, bedeutet auch weniger Kabeln im Gehäuse, bedeutet besseres Airflow.



> Und falls man mehrere TB braucht, einfach eine externe HDD zum anschließen besorgen..., die kann man dann schön in seinen Safe oder unten in den Schrank räumen..



Bin auch ein Freund von Externen Festplatten. Dazu empfehle ich so was hier. 

https://www.amazon.de/Deepcool-Stän...b+3.0&qid=1559925665&s=computers&sr=8-2-fkmr0

Ein 4 x USB 3.0 HUB, ohne externe Stromversorgung, schafft auch vier Externe 2,5 Zoll Festplatten gleichzeitig. Der einzige Monitorständer mit USB Anschlüssen den ich bis jetzt hatte, der es konnte.


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

Jo, da hat er sich wohl verschrieben, ist mir auch aufgefallen. 

SSD für OS und wichtige Programme (und wichtige Spiele) alles andere auf die Normale HD Vollklatschen, so wollte er es wohl schreiben. 
Und wegen der M.2 und dem Airflow, also ich denke entweder man hat gut Lüftung oder nicht, die 0,25 Grad  machen es auch nicht so fett. 
Und da er sein Gehäuse versteckt ist es noch nicht mal Wegen Style wichtig.
Aber wenn er sich für eine M.2 entscheidet, dürfen wir nicht vergessen ihm zu sagen das der jeweilige M.2 Platz einen Sata Platz wegnimmt, falls er das nicht weiß. Nicht das er sich Wundert das seine Sata Platte die er angeschlossen hat, meist Platz 1 oder 6 auf einmal nicht mehr geht, hihi.
Muss man ja auch erstmal wissen.


----------



## Worrel (7. Juni 2019)

SSD für Datensicherung wäre aus mehreren Gründen suboptimal:Zum einen sollte man die schnellste Festplatte da einbauen, wo sich der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil am öftesten zeigt: Beim System und Programmstart
=> Folgendes gehört nach Priorität auf eine SSD:
1. Betriebssystem
2. Programme
3. Onlinespiele / Große Dateien (Videoschnitt oä)

Zum zweiten: Wenn eine SSD hin ist, sind die Daten ziemlich sicher futsch. Bei einer HDD hingegen kann man Daten selbst nach Formatierung und von kaputten Platten wenigstens teilweise wieder herstellen.


Und wo wir gerade beim Thema sind, hätte ich auch eine Frage zum Thema Datensicherung: Macht es eigentlich Sinn, in einer NAS Station SSDs im Raid Verbund zu verbauen?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. Juni 2019)

Zumal die 1TB 970Evo mit aktuell 199€ mit NVME echt günstig sind.
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07CGJNLBB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Zum zweiten: Wenn eine SSD hin ist, sind die Daten ziemlich sicher futsch. Bei einer HDD hingegen kann man Daten selbst nach Formatierung und von kaputten Platten wenigstens teilweise wieder herstellen.
> 
> 
> Und wo wir gerade beim Thema sind, hätte ich auch eine Frage zum Thema Datensicherung: Macht es eigentlich Sinn, in einer NAS Station SSDs im Raid Verbund zu verbauen?



Die Antwort zu deiner Frage hast du dir im Satz weiter oben selbst gegeben. Nein es macht absolut keinen Sinn. Eine NAS Station ist zum Datenspeichern und Sicherung da und nicht damit es schneller läuft. Eine SSD ist nur aus einem (Haupt)Grund sinnvoll, eben wegen der Schnelligkeit. Alles andere macht absolut keinen Sinn. Niemand würde eine SSD zur Sicherung nutzen.


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Zumal die 1TB 970Evo mit aktuell 199€ mit NVME echt günstig sind.
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07CGJNLBB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Viel zu teuer, keiner von uns Normal Anwender brauch eine M.2 mit NVME Protokoll. Sowas ist nutzvoll wenn du Video Bearbeitung um Profi Bereich machst. Lass dich da bitte nicht blenden. Von uns brauch das niemand. Das ist wie Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen. Ist wirklich so.


----------



## Cioco (7. Juni 2019)

Hiho,

erstens kurz mal (nur, weil ich das nicht auf mir sitzen lassen kann): Ich bin eine Sie.  Und ja trotzdem Fachabi Informatik. 

Also die SSD mache ich nicht über Schnittstelle, aber Windows kommt auch auf die SSD., sowie die wichtigen Daten in erster Linie. Wenn noch Platz ist, kann ich da auch das eine oder andere Spiel installieren. Aber vornehmlich ist die HDD für die unwichtigen Sachen. Spiele lassen sich wieder installieren. 

Ich habe mich aus Kostengründen für diese Kombination entschieden. Denn eine SSD mit 2 TB ist zumindest in den Shop viel teurer. Klar gehe ich hier mehr auf Masse statt Klasse. Das ist klar. Aber 2 SSD jeweils für 960 GB in der Konfiguration würde komplett mein Budget um 200 Euro sprengen und das ist einfach nicht drinnen. Ich werde eher mal eine externe SSD irgendwann dazu kaufen.

Ja, gut. Zugegeben. Mit dem HD-Kram kenne ich mich noch nicht so mega aus. Das habe ich erfolgreich verdrängt. Bin halt noch n bisschen old school. Einzige Konsole, die ich zu Hause habe, ist n Super Nintendo. 
Bezüglich Monitordiagonale. Meiner hat 54,6 cm. Der neue hätte 59,9 cm. Das ist total in Ordnung und eine Auflösung mit dem jetzigen Monitor kann ich auch auf 1920x1080 schon nutzen. Dafür musste ich nur die Grafikdateien des einen oder anderen Spiels umschreiben, das zu alt für diese Auflösung ist. Stichwort Sims 2 und Dungeon Keeper. ^^

Aber jetzt möchte ich auch mal langsam in diesem Jahrtausend ankommen, wo wir wissen, dass die Welt doch noch nicht so schnell untergeht. 

Danke Euch für Eure Hilfe. 

LG Cioco


Wichtig ist halt, dass ich die 1000 Euro wirklich einhalte. Da ist keine Diskussion möglich.  Der PC wird ein Geschenk und allein das finde ich schon mega großzügig und lieb. Ich reize das nicht noch mehr aus.

Ein SSD M.2 Speicher ist auch nicht vorgesehen. Es sind eine normale SATA SSD und eine normale HDD. Aber es spricht ja nichts dagegen, mit der nächsten flüssigen Knete nachzurüsten. Deshalb lege ich ja bei dem PC auf diese Vielfalt in der Anpassung der Hardware wert. 

Bezüglich Holzschrank. Nun ja, es gibt keinen anderen Platz für ihn. Der Schrank ist mein Tischbein.  Kein Schrank=kein Schreibtisch.
Aber eine Alternative wäre, den Rechner einfach neben den Tisch zu stellen.  Zwischen Schrank und Wand mit genug Platz "zum Atmen". Ich entscheide das noch.


----------



## nuuub (7. Juni 2019)

> Viel zu teuer, keiner von uns Normal Anwender brauch eine M.2 mit NVME Protokoll.



Naja, so gesehen braucht ein normaler Anwender auch keine normale SSD 

Habe eine M.2 500 GB 970 EVO als Systemfestplatte, und eine M.2 1 TB 970 EVO für Spiele. Alles andere ist auf externen Festplatten.

Eine M.2 empfehle ich jedem für das Windows, man merkt den unterschied schon, auch im Vergleich zu einer normalen SSD. 



> Aber eine Alternative wäre, den Rechner einfach neben den Tisch zu stellen.



Ganz klar wäre es die bessere Wahl. Wir reden hier nicht von 2 Grad Unterschied. Eher von 20.


----------



## Worrel (7. Juni 2019)

Cioco schrieb:


> ... eine SSD mit 2 TB ist zumindest in den Shop viel teurer. Klar gehe ich hier mehr auf Masse statt Klasse. Das ist klar. Aber 2 SSD jeweils für 960 GB in der Konfiguration würde komplett mein Budget um 200 Euro sprengen und das ist einfach nicht drinnen. Ich werde eher mal eine externe SSD irgendwann dazu kaufen.


Momentan sinnvoll für den Hausgebracuh sind 1 TB Platten, die allmählich Richtung 100 Euro Marke purzeln:
https://www.amazon.de/Samsung-MZ-76E1T0B-EU-interne-schwarz/dp/B078WST5RK/

Windows selbst hat ja auf einer 128GB SSD ausreichend Platz, die kriegt man inzwischen schon für unter 20 Euro. (oder halt ~30 Euro für 240GB)


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

Cioco schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> erstens kurz mal (nur, weil ich das nicht auf mir sitzen lassen kann): Ich bin eine Sie.  Und ja trotzdem Fachabi Informatik.


Ist uns hier vollkommen Wumpe ob du Fachabi Informatik hast, ein Mensch mit Titten bist oder mit Schwänzchen im Höschen ob du Grün Blau Braun oder sonstwas bist. 
Hier wird jedem geholfen soweit wir helfen können. 
Willkommen bei uns. 
Nebenbei, in meinem Free Ehrenamtlichem  Kurs für ältere Semester(ich lere MS Office und System Migration Sachen und so) habe ich Fachinformatiker die im VW Werk die Coolen Robis Programmiert haben aber null Ahnung von MS&Co. haben. Das ist teils echt lustig. Wenn die anfangen mit ihrer alten Hardware rein in C oder technisch Fortran Programmierten Sachen staune ich nur Bauklötze, da verstehe ich teils nur Bahnhof. Aber wehe ich fange mit den einfachsten MS Sachen wie Outlook an, dann kullern bei denen die Augen weg. Schon komisch. Coole Truppe bei uns.


----------



## Cioco (7. Juni 2019)

> Ist uns hier vollkommen Wumpe ob du Fachabi Informatik hast, ein Mensch mit Titten bist oder mit Schwänzchen im Höschen ob du Grün Blau Braun oder sonstwas bist.
> Hier wird jedem geholfen soweit wir helfen können.
> Willkommen bei uns.



Ach, das finde ich schön.  Ich treffe leider immer noch auf Gamer/Bastler, die weibliche Bastler/Gamer als Nichtskönner verpönen. Ist echt erfrischend, dass das mal total schnuppe ist.

Naja, nach dem Fachabi bin ich umgesattelt. Wollte mehr mit Menschen zu tun haben. Das Thema PC, Technologie und Programmieren habe ich dann eher als Hobby behalten. Wobei ich das Programmieren im Laufe der Jahre ganz habe fallen lassen. Ist wie bei ner Fremdsprache in der Schule. Nutzt Du sie nicht, rostest Du ein. Und mal ehrlich, für die Umschreibung von Dateien wie bei Sims 2 und Dungeon Keeper braucht man keine Kenntnisse in diesem Bereich.

So, aber zurück zum Thema. Ich möchte gern 2 TB zur Verfügung haben. 2 SSD jeweils 1 TB sind momentan zu teuer für mich. Aber wie gesagt. Es ist ja Luft nach oben bei dem System.
Für externe HDD, was für Tipps habt ihr da bei der Auswahl? Worauf sollte ich achten? Ich denke, ich würde ne Seagate nehmen. Ich war bisher immer mega zufrieden mit deren Festplatten.

LG Cio


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

Cioco schrieb:


> So, aber zurück zum Thema. Ich möchte gern 2 TB zur Verfügung haben. 2 SSD jeweils 1 TB sind momentan zu teuer für mich. Aber wie gesagt. Es ist ja Luft nach oben bei dem System.
> Für externe HDD, was für Tipps habt ihr da bei der Auswahl? Worauf sollte ich achten? Ich denke, ich würde ne Seagate nehmen. Ich war bisher immer mega zufrieden mit deren Festplatten.
> 
> LG Cio


250-500GB für ne SSD, der Rest auf eine Normale Interne HD. fertig. Mehr gibt es da nicht zu Überlegen.  Warum unbedingt eine Interne kann ich dir sagen. Sollte deine SSD mit Spielen voll sein kannst du immer noch auf deine Interne HD die Spiele installieren, was im Normalfall auch völlig reicht. Denn wenige Spiele profitieren heute wirklich von einer SSD.
Wie gesagt , kommt auf die Größe der SSD an. Eine kleinere 250 GB, alles drauf an Programmen die man so nutzt, ist genügend Platz noch dann deine 1,2,3 Lieblingsspiele, bei einer 500 GB natürlich mehr, aber immer so 20 GB Platz lassen. Ansonsten auch Spiele auf die Normale HD. Extern  Spiele zu installen ist ganz schlecht. Extern nimmt man nur für reine Datenspeicherung, also Filme Musik Fotos irgendwelche Treiber und was auch immer.
Ich selbst würde dir eine 250 Gb SSD Empfehlen für das OS und Programme und so und eine minimum 2TB HD, wobei 2 TB schon echt knapp sind. Wirst schon sehen wie schnell das Teil voll wird . Aber kannst ja dann in 6 Monaten oder so eine Festplatte nachrüsten. Unter 2 TB lohnt aber wirklich nicht mehr.


----------



## Cioco (7. Juni 2019)

Na dann passts ja.  Danke.


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

Cioco schrieb:


> Ach, das finde ich schön.  Ich treffe leider immer noch auf Gamer/Bastler, die weibliche Bastler/Gamer als Nichtskönner verpönen. Ist echt erfrischend, dass das mal total schnuppe ist.


Wir sind hier nicht bei Alice Schwarzer die das in die Welt Posaunen muss. Hier ist das ganz Normal, und genauso Normal bekommst du auch auf die Klappe (um es mal Salopp zu sagen )hihi. Hier spielt das Geschlecht keine Rolle, nur das Wissen und nicht Wissen und manchmal die Größere Schnute.
Frauen die sich beweisen müssen weil sie Frau sind braucht eh keiner. Man beweist sich weil man was kann oder nicht, aber nicht durch sein Geschlecht.

Wäre nebenbei ganz cool wenn du nach deiner Hardware hierbleiben würdest. Paar neue User würden uns ganz gut tun.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. Juni 2019)

nuuub schrieb:


> Naja, so gesehen braucht ein normaler Anwender auch keine normale SSD
> 
> Habe eine M.2 500 GB 970 EVO als Systemfestplatte, und eine M.2 1 TB 970 EVO für Spiele. Alles andere ist auf externen Festplatten.
> 
> Eine M.2 empfehle ich jedem für das Windows, man merkt den unterschied schon, auch im Vergleich zu einer normalen SSD.


Ich kann nur sagen ich haben den Wechsel von der 512GB SSD (500MB/Sek) zur 1TB m.2 deutlich bemerkt. Zugegebenermaßen profitiert nicht jedes Spiel im gleichen Maße davon und erst recht ncht im Faktor 5-6. Aber Faktor 2 ist da durchaus drin, hängt aber von dem Game ab.
Bei TESO zb. bringt es gefühlt nichts.

Aber das Kopieren von z.B. großen Videodateien bedarf schon 2stellige GB Größen damit es nicht einfach fertig ist.


----------



## Cioco (7. Juni 2019)

Das hat ja nix mit sich beweisen zu tun. Nur, wenn über mich in männl. dritter Form geschrieben wird, kann ich doch mal darauf hinweisen oder? Ich meine, würdest Du das nicht tun, wenn man Dich mit dem falschen Geschlecht betitelt? Das hat nichts mit sich behaupten zu tun.
Also, wenn Dich das schon stört, bist Du zart beseitet.


----------



## Cioco (7. Juni 2019)

> Ich kann nur sagen ich haben den Wechsel von der 512GB SSD (500MB/Sek) zur 1TB m.2 deutlich bemerkt. Zugegebenermaßen profitiert nicht jedes Spiel im gleichen Maße davon und erst recht ncht im Faktor 5-6. Aber Faktor 2 ist da durchaus drin, hängt aber von dem Game ab.
> Bei TESO zb. bringt es gefühlt nichts.



Ah, ok. Naja TESO ist so ziemlich das einzige aus der Elder Scrolls-Reihe, das ich nur in der Beta angetestet, aber nicht weiter gespielt habe. Es hatte mich nicht so vom Hocker gehauen.
Interessant wäre es zu wissen, wie die Auswirkungen auf bsp. Skyrim sind, was ich immer noch suchte wie verrückt. Ist das überhaupt von Belang für ältere Spiele? Wobei Skyrim zwar nicht so neu, aber dennoch durchaus in der einen oder anderen Einstellung ziemlich fordernd sein kann. Zumindest für meinen Opirechner.


----------



## nuuub (7. Juni 2019)

> Ich selbst würde dir eine 250 Gb SSD Empfehlen für das OS und Programme und so und eine minimum 2TB HD



Bin der gleichen Meinung, mit dem Unterschied dass ich eine M.2 SSD 250GB 970 EVO für das System empfehlen würde 



> Für externe HDD, was für Tipps habt ihr da bei der Auswahl?



https://www.amazon.de/Toshiba-Canvi...toshiba&qid=1559939832&s=gateway&sr=8-14&th=1

Acht Stück von der Sorte, allesamt 2TB, laufen bei mir ohne Probleme, des weiteren habe ich vier Stück für bekannte gekauft, die auch keine Probleme haben.



> Interessant wäre es zu wissen, wie die Auswirkungen auf bsp. Skyrim sind, was ich immer noch suchte wie verrückt.



Da bist du an der richtigen Adresse. ^^

Skyrim mit 70 Mods und der SkyrimSE Re-Engaged ENB. Lvl 158 im Moment.

Vor einem halben Jahr bin ich auf den neuen Rechner "umgezogen". Die Ladezeiten sind kaum vorhanden, komme manchmal nicht mal dazu, das zu lesen was auf dem Ladebildschirm steht.

Hatte vorher auch schon SSD Festplatten, aber die M.2 970 EVO ist doch eine andere Hausnummer.


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

Level  158, boah das ist fett. hey nuuub ich wuste gar nicht das du so ein Suchti bist.


----------



## Cioco (8. Juni 2019)

Ah richtig cool.   Danke. Aber mit der AMD RX 580 8 GB komme ich doch sicher auch weiter als mit meiner jetzigen im jetzigen PC oder? Zum Vergleich, momentan habe ich die GeForce GTX 580 3GB bei 8GB DDR3 RAM und nem AMD Athlon II X4 635 2,9 MHz. Das alles auf einem MB von Gigabyte Technology - GA 870A - USB3.

Ich habe ansonsten Eure Idee noch mal gecheckt. 1. Festplatte SSD Samsung 970 EVO M.2 Speicher , 2. Festplatte 2 TB HDD.  Was mich bei der SSD irgendwie wundert ist, dass sie ja nur mit 3400 mb/s lesen und mit 1500 mb/s schreiben soll. Ist das nicht n bisschen wenig für ne M.2 Schnittstelle oder habe ich da irgendwas noch nicht ganz verstanden? Habe keine Erfahrungen mit M.2

Jedenfalls wäre ich mit dieser Kombination auch unter 1000 Euro. 

LG Cio

Edit: Und noch ne Frage an Dich nuuub: Ist Toshiba Hardware momentan qualitätstechnisch grundsätzlich zu empfehlen? Irgendwie hatte ich in Erinnerung, dass die mal ähnlich  gut waren wie Hitachi. Stichwort click-of-death-Festplatte. Keine Ahnung, ob das heute noch ein Begriff ist und das jemand kennt. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin nicht komplett auf dem neuesten Stand. Hatte in den letzten Jahren ziemlich andere Prios und wenig Gelegenheit, hier auf dem neuesten Stand zu bleiben.


----------



## nuuub (8. Juni 2019)

> Level 158, boah das ist fett. hey nuuub ich wuste gar nicht das du so ein Suchti bist.



Spiele schon ewig mit dem Char. Außerdem spiele ich die Spiele immer auf dem höchstem Schwierigkeitsgrad, bei Skyrim wäre es Legendär. Da levelt man relativ schnell hoch. Wenn ich im Büro nichts zu tun habe, spiele ich auch mal zwischen durch ^^



> Was mich bei der SSD irgendwie wundert ist, dass sie ja nur mit 3400 mb/s lesen und mit 1500 mb/s schreiben soll.



Nur? 

Bei einer normalen HDD liegt die Transferrate bei 150 bis 200 Mb/s. 
Eine normale SSD schafft ca. 550 Mb/s über SATA
Die M.2 970 EVO dagegen, bis zu 3300 Mb/s beim Lesen, und bis zu 2500 Mb/s beim schreiben.



> Ist Toshiba Hardware momentan qualitätstechnisch grundsätzlich zu empfehlen?



Da solltest du lieber die anderen Hardware Spezialisten hier fragen, die kennen sich da besser aus.

Grundsätzlich sollte man davon ausgehen dass absolut jede Festplatte kaputt gehen kann, unabhängig vom Hersteller. Was mich betrifft, ich sichere die wichtigen Daten immer gleichzeitig auf zwei Festplatten. Bei den heutigen Preisen sollte es eigentlich kein Problem sein. Falls eine ausfallen sollte, habe ich so alle Daten nochmal auf der anderen. Außerdem tausche ich die Festplatten jedes Jahr.

Hatte wohl deswegen noch nie eine defekte Festplatte, unabhängig vom Hersteller.


----------



## Cioco (8. Juni 2019)

Moin,



> Nur?
> 
> Bei einer normalen HDD liegt die Transferrate bei 150 bis 200 Mb/s.
> Eine normale SSD schafft ca. 550 Mb/s über SATA
> Die M.2 970 EVO dagegen, bis zu 3300 Mb/s beim Lesen, und bis zu 2500 Mb/s beim schreiben.



Ja nur, halt in Bezug auf M.2. Ich dachte gelesen zu haben,  dass an den M.2 Schnittstellen durchaus 6GB die Sekunde möglich seien.  Klar, schneller als ne HDD sind die alle mal. 




> Da solltest du lieber die anderen Hardware Spezialisten hier fragen, die kennen sich da besser aus.
> 
> Grundsätzlich sollte man davon ausgehen dass absolut jede Festplatte kaputt gehen kann, unabhängig vom Hersteller. Was mich betrifft, ich sichere die wichtigen Daten immer gleichzeitig auf zwei Festplatten. Bei den heutigen Preisen sollte es eigentlich kein Problem sein. Falls eine ausfallen sollte, habe ich so alle Daten nochmal auf der anderen. Außerdem tausche ich die Festplatten jedes Jahr.



Jau, meine Seagate ist 10 Jahre alt, das Teufelsding.  Hat mich nie hängen lassen.


----------



## Cioco (8. Juni 2019)

Noch ein wenig offtopic zu der Skyrimsache. Richtig nice. Hast Du die Betuchte Händler Mod auch? Die ist klasse. Da haben die Händler halt mehr Knete. Wurde meinen Kram nicht mehr los, weshalb ich es mir geholt habe.
Bei Media Markt gibt es ja gerade Elder Scrolls Anthology. Alle Spiele. Auch die beiden alten DOS-Spiele inkl. Simulator. Skyrim in der legendary version. Als ich das im Shop gesehen habe, habe ich erst mal gesabbert. Das muss ich mir unbedingt holen.
Es wird klasse sein, endlich auch mehr Mods nutzen zu können ohne, dass mein PC ne Krise kriegt. Hast Du nen Tipp, wo ich nachlesen kann, wie man die Speicherstände retten und wieder richtig implementieren kann nach Formatierung? Habe mich nie wirklich damit auseinander gesetzt. Aber jetzt, wo ich es halt bald wirklich hürdenlos zocken kann, möchte ich meinen Char gern bis Cap leveln. 


LG Cio


----------



## nuuub (8. Juni 2019)

> Hast Du die Betuchte Händler Mod auch? Die ist klasse. Da haben die Händler halt mehr Knete. Wurde meinen Kram nicht mehr los, weshalb ich es mir geholt habe.



Die Mod habe ich nicht, ist unnötig finde ich.

Auch wenn der Händler kein Geld mehr hat, kannst du ihm Sachen verkaufen. Du bekommst zwar kein Geld mehr, aber du levelst Redekunst trotzdem hoch.

Ich kaufe bei Händlern immer alles auf, was sich verarbeiten lässt. Wenn genug Zeug in der Kiste ist, wird zb der Diebesstein gewählt, (20% schneller leveln), dann eine Stunde in eigenem Bett schlafen, (gibt nochmal 10. Dann Tränke brauen was die Zutaten hergeben. Wenn lvl 100, ein Paar Schmiede- und verzauber-Tränke herstellen.

Danach den Kriegerstein auswählen, nach Hause springen, eine Stunde schlafen, und ran an die Schmiede. Ich empfehle das herstellen bis lvl 70-80, danach nur noch verbessern bis level 100.

Jetzt ist der Magierstein dran, wieder nach Hause, wieder eine runde Schlafen, und die hergestellten und verbesserten Waffen/Rüstungen/Schmuck verzaubern. Für Waffen nehme ich zb. immer "Lähmen", die Waffe ist dann am meisten wert, und da das leveln vom Wert der Gegenstände abhängt, geht es ziemlich schnell.

Auf diese Weise hat man immer jede menge Tränke, verzauberte Waffen/Rüstungen/Schmuck zum verkaufen. Wie gesagt, auch wenn der Händler kein Geld mehr hat, einfach das unnötige Zeug weiter verkaufen. So steigt auch die Redekunst.



> Hast Du nen Tipp, wo ich nachlesen kann, wie man die Speicherstände retten und wieder richtig implementieren kann nach Formatierung?



Einfach die Spielstände auf einem USB Stick sichern, danach wieder in den Save Ordner rein kopieren.

C:\Benutzer\dein Name\Dokumente\MyGames\Skyrim ODER Skyrim Special Edition\Saves

Ist kein Kunstwerk.


----------



## Cioco (8. Juni 2019)

Mein Skyrim ist irgendwie an Steam geknüpft. Ist das von Belang bei der Sicherung der Spielstände?

Dankeschön für Deine Erklärung Deiner Leveltaktik. Das werde ich auf jeden Fall mit dem neuen PC dann mal testen. 

LG Cio


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2019)

Cioco schrieb:


> Mein Skyrim ist irgendwie an Steam geknüpft. Ist das von Belang bei der Sicherung der Spielstände?


 Das hängt vom Spiel ab. Manche Games speichern in der CLoud von Steam (eventuell erst dann, wenn du es auch aktivierst), bei anderen Games musst du die Savegames auf dem PC suchen und sichern. Bei Skyrim bin ich nicht sicher - ich musste da mal von vorn anfangen, als ich Windows neu installiert hatte, aber das ist schon eine Weile her, vlt speichert es inzwischen in der Cloud?


----------



## nuuub (8. Juni 2019)

> Manche Games speichern in der CLoud von Steam



Geht bei Skyrim auch.

Rechtsklick auf Skyrim in der Bibliothek, Eigenschaften, Updates, unten steht dann Steam Cloud.

Zusätzlich werden die Speicherstände auf der Festplatte gespeichert. Wenn man alte Speicherstände rein kopiert, sollte man Steam Cloud zu erst ausschalten. Hatte auch schon Probleme deswegen. Steam hat die Speicherstände einfach nicht gefunden. Cloud aus, und schon waren sie da.


----------



## Cioco (8. Juni 2019)

Hm ja, ich habe meine Speicherstände auch regelmäßig verloren, wenn ich formatieren musste. Scheint also bei mir gar nicht über Cloud zu gehen. Wenn ich mir wirklich die Anthology version hole, kann ich eh komplett ohne Steam arbeiten, was mir lieber ist. Steam ist doch ziemlich besitzergreifend.


Die Frage ist jetzt noch, ist es in Ordnung, die Speicherstände meine alten PCs auf den neuen PC mit der neuen Version von Skyrim (legendary) mitzunehmen oder sollte ich einfach noch mal neu anfangen, was mir nichts ausmachen würde. Vielleicht wäre ein clean start auf dem neuen PC was Spiele angeht ganz nett. 

Obwohl es hier jetzt in Richtung Softwareberatung geht, hoffe ich, Ihr könnt mir hier noch ein paar Fragen beantworten und Tipps geben. Worüber ich noch nachdenke ist, welches Antivirenprogramm als Hauptprogramm für den neuen PC empehlenswert ist. Für den alten hatte/habe ich Comodo Security und halt die Standards and Malwarescannern und kleinen Zusätzen.

Weitere Frage: Windows Updates, ja/nein, alle oder nur die wichtigen wie Sicherheitsupdates? Da scheiden sich ja auch oft die Geister.  Jedoch arbeite ich dann zum ersten Mal mit Windows 10. Worauf sollte ich da unter Windows 10 so achten? Natürlich lese ich mich noch mal durchs Internet bei Zeiten. Bisschen Infos sammeln etc. Aber sicher habt Ihr schon den einen oder anderen Tipp. 

Schöne Pfingsten wünsche ich Euch.

LG Cioco


----------



## Batze (9. Juni 2019)

Cioco schrieb:


> Hm ja, ich habe meine Speicherstände auch regelmäßig verloren, wenn ich formatieren musste. Scheint also bei mir gar nicht über Cloud zu gehen. Wenn ich mir wirklich die Anthology version hole, kann ich eh komplett ohne Steam arbeiten, was mir lieber ist. Steam ist doch ziemlich besitzergreifend.
> 
> 
> Die Frage ist jetzt noch, ist es in Ordnung, die Speicherstände meine alten PCs auf den neuen PC mit der neuen Version von Skyrim (legendary) mitzunehmen oder sollte ich einfach noch mal neu anfangen, was mir nichts ausmachen würde. Vielleicht wäre ein clean start auf dem neuen PC was Spiele angeht ganz nett.
> ...



Wegen der Spiel Speicherstände, einfach mal den gesamten Eigenen Ordner auf Stick Speichern. Also C:\Benutzer\dein Name\........ Das alles auf einen Stick draufpacken. Was man dann davon braucht kann man ja später rausfriemeln.
Antiviren Programm. Also Comodo geht schon, kannst dabei bleiben wenn du das eben schon kennst. Ich selbst nutze seit zig Jahre Kaspersky, aber das kann jeder so halten wie er möchte. Nebenbei, Finger weg von irgendwelchen Optimierungs Tools, die sind alle ihr Geld nicht wert und zertrümmern dein System eher.
Bei den Updates sieht es jetzt bei Win 10 etwas anders aus. Sicherheitsupdates kannst du kaum umgehen. Die werden praktisch zwangs installiert. Was du umgehen kannst ist die automatische Treiber installation, finde ich ganz wichtig bei Sound/Graka Treiber, damit du die selbst später auswählen kannst. Dazu solltest du Win 10 im offline Modus installieren. Das hebelt zumindest diese Auto Treiber installation aus. Also einfach bei der installation den Netzstecker rausziehen. Natürlich musst du Win 10 vorher auf einem Stick gepackt haben. Weiß ja jetzt nicht was du da zuhause hast, eine ISO Datei oder eine DvD oder was auch immer. Auf USB Stick packst du Win 10 mit dem Media Creation Tool.


----------



## Worrel (9. Juni 2019)

https://www.gamesave-manager.com/ speichert Spielstände.

Ich hab inzwischen seit Jahren nur noch  die Windows Bordmittel und jetzt mal spaßeshalber den Stinger von McAffee rübergejagt: Alles sauber.
Das beste Antiviren Programm hilft nichts, wenn der User trotzdem bei EMail Anhängen auf "Ja, ich will den Virus installieren" klickt.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Juni 2019)

Noch was zu den Monitoren, die Diagonale ist wenig aussagekräftig, da hier das Seitenverhältnis ausschlaggebend ist. Ein 16:9 Monitor benötigt merklich mehr Diagonale für ein gleich großes (hohes) Bild wie ein 16:10 Monitor. Mein alter 4:3 Monitor mit 17 Zoll ist genauso hoch wie mein alter 22 Zoll Breitbild-Monitor. 

Dazu kommt, die 21 - 22 Zoll Monitore sind heute eigentlich alle nur aus dem "Schrottbereich", wirklich gute gibt es da nicht mehr. Aber, da 24 Zoll unterer Standard ist, kriegt man die im Vergleich mit brauchbarer Qualität kaum teurer, ein "guter" 24 Zöller kostet 100 bis 150 Euro. Ab 150 Euro kriegt man schon brauchbare 27 Zöller. 
Natürlich ist das nichts, wenn man "vernünftige" Bildbearbeitung machen will, da muss man dann beinahe unabhängig von der Größe schon mind. 250 Euro in die Hand nehmen, eher aber 400 und mehr.

Toshiba Festplatten finde ich gut, nutze ein paar als Datengrab und bisher keine Probleme mit gehabt. Im Gegensatz dazu Seagate, da sind mir in den letzten Jahren einige abgeraucht. Ist natürlich subjektiv, bei anderen kann es genau andersrum sein. 

Bei Skyrim bietet es sich natürlich an die Steam Version zu nehmen und die Speicherstände in der Steam Cloud zu sichern. 
Zum Spielen sollte man heute die Special Edition nehmen, die ist merklich stabiler als die alte Version. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob man die immer noch automatisch bekommt, wenn man z.B. jetzt die alte Legendary Edition kauft.

Ich finde es übrigens spannend, wieviele Leute hier noch Skyrim spielen, habe ja letztens wieder angefangen und dachte bis vor ein paar Tagen, dass das Game hier irgendwie nicht so beliebt ist. Ich empfehle inzwischen übrigens Vortex, bin ich drauf umgestiegen, nachdem ich erst den Nexus Mod Manager wieder genutzt hatte. Aber bei Vortex lassen sich Abhängigkeiten und Ladereihenfolge viel leichter (meist sogar automatisch) festlegen. Nur anfangs ist das Programm ein wenig unübersichtlich aber man fuchst sich schnell rein.



Worrel schrieb:


> Ich hab inzwischen seit Jahren nur noch  die Windows Bordmittel und jetzt mal spaßeshalber den Stinger von McAffee rübergejagt: Alles sauber.
> Das beste Antiviren Programm hilft nichts, wenn der User trotzdem bei EMail Anhängen auf "Ja, ich will den Virus installieren" klickt.


Ich verzichte inzwischen auch auf extra Virenscanner. Habe immer alle möglichen gehabt, Kaspersky, McAffee usw. und sie machen letztlich alle mehr Ärger als das was sie nützen. Die Win 10 eigenen Programme sind völlig ausreichend. Dazu halt noch ein guter Adblocker und ggf. ein Scriptblocker für den Browser und gut ist. 

Einzig auf meinem alten Netbook habe ich das Komplettpaket von Commodo mit Firewall und Virenscanner gespielt, weil ich da letztens einen Downgrade auf Win Vista gemacht habe und Windows Defender und Windows Firewall dort inzwischen deaktiviert sind. Commodo bot sich an, weil es kostenlos ist und halt eine komplette Internet Security Suite bietet. Bisher läuft es gut, wobei ich zugebe, dass ich das Netbook nur sehr selten nutze.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. Juni 2019)

Cioco schrieb:


> Ich dachte gelesen zu haben,  dass an den M.2 Schnittstellen durchaus 6GB die Sekunde möglich seien.


Die schnellsten m.2 (da gabs irgendwo mal ne News, noch nicht im Handel afaik) haben sogar nach relativ kurzer Maximalleistung das Problem der Überhitzung des Speichers, so dass sie sich selbst drosseln müssen.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Toshiba Festplatten finde ich gut, nutze ein paar als Datengrab und bisher keine Probleme mit gehabt. Im Gegensatz dazu Seagate, da sind mir in den letzten Jahren einige abgeraucht. Ist natürlich subjektiv, bei anderen kann es genau andersrum sein.


Das ist ohnehin sehr variabel, mal wird eine Reihe hochqualitativ ausgeliefert und dann läßt plötzlich die Qualität massiv nach.
Schon erlebt bei IBM, Seagate ...


----------



## Cioco (10. Juni 2019)

Guten Morgen,
gestern hatte ich leider keine Zeit für Euch.
Ich freue mich sehr über Eure zahlreichen Tipps, vielen Dank dafür. 

Die Speicherstände sind ja relativ einfach zu sichern. Ihr habt mir hier ja mehrere Möglichkeiten genannt,  die ich gern nutze. Allerdings fange ich mit dem neuen PC auch neu mit den Spielen an. Das hat mehrere Gründe. Zum Einen möchte ich so wenig wie möglich an Daten aus meinem alten PC mitnehmen und zum Anderen habe ich ohnehin einen nicht zu behebenden Questbug in Skyrim. Der Typ in der Drachenfeste hängt im falschen Dialog fest, während die Szene schon in der Hauptquest ist. Die Nebenquest, an der der Jarl allerdings hängt, lässt sich aufgrund der Szene nicht erledigen. Sie blockieren sich gegenseitig. Ich weiß nicht mal genau, welche Quest es ist. Ich freue mich aber riesig darauf, noch ein mal ganz neu anzufangen. Das wird Spaß machen.  Das mag ich generell an jedem Spiel. Ich fange unheimlich gern komplett neu an. Ich trauere nur ein bisschen dem Aussehen meines Chars nach. Sie war wirklich besonders.  Mal sehen, ob ich wieder eine solche charismatische Kriegerin und Schützin hinbekomme. 

Ok, zu den Virenscannern. Ich kenne Kaspersky auch. Ich denke, ich werde es mit dem Win 10 eigenen Programm erst mal versuchen. Dazu natürlich Adblocker und vielleicht Malwarebytes ab und an mal durchpfeifen lassen. Außerdem werde ich nachdem ich meinen neuen PC habe, neue Email-Postfächer erstellen. Das wollte ich eh schon und ich finde, das ist ein guter Anfang. An mich wurde geran getragen, dass gmx alles andere als vertrauenswürdig ist. Hierzu könnt Ihr mir gern Eure Rückmeldungen geben. Außerdem wollte ich sowieso überall mal meine Passwörter auffrischen und ein neues Buch anlegen. Speichere die ganz altmodisch per Handschrift in einem Vokabelheft. ^^
Pflegeprogramme, die automatisch irgendwelche Sachen bereinigen, nutze ich nicht. Ich nutze Informationstools. Das meinte ich eher mit Pflegeprogramme. TuneUp oder CCleaner können viel zerschießen. Was ich so nutze sind die hauseigenen Tools der Hardware. AMD Catalyst gab es da mal vor einigen Jahren. Oder Seatools für Seagatefestplatten, dann CPUID/GPU-Z, Speedfan, Bluescreenview. Also alles nur für Übersicht und Info über Zustand von Hardware und System. Ich lasse nicht gern Programme rumfuschen. Wenn gefuscht wird, war ich es wenigstens und kann genau sagen, was ich gemacht habe.

Zu den Festplatten. Ja, diese großen Diskrepanzen in den Erfahrungen von Usern über einzelne Hersteller sind mir auch schon aufgefallen. Ich schätze, die Auswahl stellt sich aus Informieren über ein gewisses Produkt, Bewertungen und etwas Glück zusammen. Wir werden sehen. 

Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von Programmen zur Übertaktung von CPU etc.? Natürlich vorausgesetzt, jemand nutzt sie, der sich grundlegend schon damit auskennt. Ich werde meinen PC zwar nicht übertakten, da es nicht nötig sein wird. Aber habt Ihr da mit bestimmten Programmen richtig gute Erfahrungen gemacht und würdet sagen, das wäre etwas für jemanden mit Erfahrung?

LG Cio


----------



## Batze (10. Juni 2019)

Zu GMX. Quatsch, also ich habe u.A. gmx selbst schon gute 15 Jahre und sowas habe ich noch nie gehört. Allerdings gibt es bei gmx ein anderes Problem. Manche Sache wo du eben per Mail deine Registrierung abschließen muss gehen da nicht, der interne Scanner lässt da einiges nicht durch. Ist mir schon des öfteren passiert und muss da das ein oder andere Spiel Neu anfangen. Ach so, bei web.de ist es das gleiche, web.de und gmx gehören zusammen. Nicht Vertrauenswürde ist meist immer der der vor dem Rechner sitzt, also der User selbst.

Programme zur Übertaktung, Für GPU=MSI Afterburner, für CPU brauchste gar nichts da alles über das Mainboard gemacht wird. Tools zur Überwachung solltest dann aber haben, also sowas wie CPU-Z und GPU-Z. Gibt da noch andere Sachen, aber da du eh nicht Übertakten willst muss man jetzt auch nicht zu tief in die Materie reingehen.
Deine CPU brauchst eh nicht Hochschrauben, zumal die momentanen AMDs nicht gerade Übertaktungswunder sind und die RX 580 also da lässt sich auch nicht viel machen. Lohnt sich also nicht wirklich.
Sowas wie MSI Afterburner solltest dir aber trotzdem zulegen, damit kann man ganz toll seine Hardware (CPU/GPU/Speicher) Ingame Überwachen/anzeigen lassen. Hast dich bestimmt schon manchmal gefragt wenn Youtube siehst das da Links oben manchmal so tolle Zahlen sind wo alles angezeigt wird was deine Hardware gerade an Leistung rauspowert, das kommt vom MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Cioco (10. Juni 2019)

Nunja, allein damit, dass GMX jetzt erst die Zwei-Faktoren-Authentifizierung einführen, liegen die ziemlich zurück. Andere Mailanbieter haben diese Sicherheitsvorkehrung schon sehr lange. Und ich finde sie wichtig. Wenn sie in allem so lahm sind, was Sicherheit angeht, fange ich eben zu zweifeln an. 
Gute Kritiken hin oder her, das interessiert mich herzlich wenig, wenn mein Mailpostfach missbraucht wird, um Freunden nen Viruslink zu schicken. 

Ich verstehe in dem Zusammenhang der Sicherheit eigener privater Daten auch nicht ganz, warum der User selbst der Vertrauensunwürdige sein soll. Wie meintest Du das? 
Schließlich kann der User hier nur einen Fehler machen, und zwar Anbietern vertrauen, die keinen Wert auf aktuelle Sicherheitsstandards legen.

MSI Afterburner, ja. Das kenne ich.  Das ist ne wirklich gute Idee, Danke.  Ansonsten hast Du ja gesagt, was ich schon sagte. Übertakten nicht unbedingt notwendig. 

Schönen Start in die Woche wünsche ich Euch.

LG Cio


----------



## Batze (10. Juni 2019)

Cioco schrieb:


> Ich verstehe in dem Zusammenhang der Sicherheit eigener privater Daten auch nicht ganz, warum der User selbst der Vertrauensunwürdige sein soll. Wie meintest Du das?
> Schließlich kann der User hier nur einen Fehler machen, und zwar Anbietern vertrauen, die keinen Wert auf aktuelle Sicherheitsstandards legen.


Ich meine das so das die Größte Schwachstelle eben der User selbst ist. Unsichere Kennwörter, jede Mail mit Anhang anklicken usw. Da kann der Mailanbieter nichts machen wenn der vor dem PC eben der Größte Schwachpunkt ist.


----------



## Cioco (11. Juni 2019)

Verstehe.  Das ist wahr.


----------



## Cioco (14. Juni 2019)

Guten Morgen,

PC ist bestellt.  Müsste ihn im Laufe der kommenden Woche erhalten.

Externe Festplatte habe ich auch schon.  WD 2TB.
ZUm Glück erkennt mein alter Kasten sie. Nach und nach fallen hier nun verschiedene Programme aus und die meisten USB-Sticks werden nicht mehr erkannt. Die Software von Razer für meine Blackwidow Elite Tasta kann das System auch nicht mehr starten. Weiß der Geier, warum. Ich suche da auch nicht weiter nach den Fehlern. Er muss jetzt nur noch bis kommende Woche durchhalten. 

Danke Euch für alles. Vielleicht könnte das Thema noch offen gelassen werden bis ich den Neuen habe. Sollte ich da noch Fragen haben oder Probleme auftauchen, kann ich dann hier fragen. Das wäre gut. 

LG Cio


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2019)

Cioco schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> PC ist bestellt.  Müsste ihn im Laufe der kommenden Woche erhalten.
> 
> ...



Hast du bei USB nur die vorderen oder auch mal die hinteren Anschlüsse probiert? Wenn es nicht klappt mit der Datensicherung, kannst du am Ende auch zur Not beim neuen PC die alte Festplatte anschließen und die Daten rüberziehen. Es reicht ja dann, wenn du die alte Platte einfach in den Boden des neuen Gehäuses reinlegst und Strom+Sata-Kabel verbindest.


----------



## Batze (14. Juni 2019)

Lass und dann mal wissen was du dir so bestellt hast. Und viel Erfolg/Spass beim Zusammenbau.


----------



## Cioco (15. Juni 2019)

Hallo 

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mich nicht erinnern, ob ich die hinteren USB alle getestet hatte bevor ich den PC umgestellt habe. Da, wo er jetzt steht, komme ich nicht gut an den hinteren Teil ran, was teils auch damit zu tun hat, dass ich nicht so mobil bin immer. Was jedenfalls gar nicht mehr funktioniert, sind die USB 3.0 Anschlüsse. Das System erkennt sie nicht. Treiber für das MB, Treiber explizit für USB 3.0 meines MB brachte alles nichts. Habe da bestimmt 2 Wochen herum gekniffelt und dann schließlich aufgegeben. Naja, mein MB ist schon so alt, dass ich nicht mal mehr die Windows Updates nutzen kann, weil die Sicherheitsupdates den PC zerschießen. Siehe google unter "alte Motherboards Windows Updates". Er hat einfach seine Arbeit getan und ist eben ein absoluter Opi. Zeit für was neues. Ich habe ihn schon so oft zusammen geflickt und aufgerüstet. Es muss einfach was neues her. 

Ich liste gern auf, was ich letztendlich jetzt für den neuen PC konfiguriert habe. Ich denke, mit Eurer Hilfe habe ich das Optimum für unter 1000 Euro herausgeholt und bin ehrlich gesagt ein wenig aus dem Häuschen, wenn ich da über den Kosten-/Leistungsfaktor nachdenke. 

Netzteil: Silent 650W
MB: MSI X470 Gaming Pro
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600X, 6x 3.60GHz
CPU-Lüfter: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis 140W, 120mm, 400-1600rpm
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz Dual-Channel 
Graka: AMD Radeon RX 580 - 8GB
SSD M.2: 250 GB Samsung 970 EVO
HDD: 2 TB - keine Ahnung von welcher Marke, steht nicht zur Auswahl
Externe TB: 2 TB WD
System: Win 10 Pro
Gehäuse: Fractal Focus G in schwarz mit 6 Plätzen für Lüfter, davon 2 in der Front (bereits eingebaut mit LED Beleuchtung, weiß), 1x USB 3.0 und 1x USB 2.0 in der Front (Jo, etwas wenig, aber passt), eine Seite Acrylfenster zum Reinschauen.
Dazu halt noch ein 24 fach DVD Brenner


LG Cio


----------



## Batze (15. Juni 2019)

Wie gesagt, wenn du Problemchen hast, immer gerne hier melden.
Besser wäre es wenn du dich meldest und keine Problemchen hast. 


Nebenbei 650W. Netzteil, viel zu Hoch. Haben wir das nicht gesagt? Welches hast du da genommen?
Alles andere sieht erstmal Okey aus. Hätte das ein oder andere anders gemacht, aber ist in Ordnung so.
Die Grund Basis stimmt um alles in Mindest High Auflösung 1080 HD  spielen zu können.
Und wenn ich sage alles, dann meine ich das auch so. Habe ja fast das gleiche System.  Und es Rockt ohne ende. Freu dich schon mal.


----------



## Cioco (15. Juni 2019)

Moin,

ja, das mit dem Netzteil habt Ihr erwähnt. Daraufhin meinte ich, dass ich den PC mit den 10 Jahre alten Lüftern aus meinem alten PC ausrüste und der alte PC halt ein Stromfresser ist. Er braucht allein schon 630 W. 
Ich möchte nicht am Ende dann merken, dass ich doch lieber 100 Watt mehr genommen hätte. Das Preisdifferenzial waren hier 13 Euro. Ein neues Netzteil nachzurüsten, kostet mehr. Insofern bin ich da auf der sicheren Seite dann. Für das Netzteil explizit ist keine Marke angegeben. 

LG Cio


----------



## Batze (15. Juni 2019)

Alles klar, aber ohne Marke? Wo hast du denn bestellt? Also irgend einen Namen mit Bezeichnung  wir das Ding doch haben .


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2019)

Cioco schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ja, das mit dem Netzteil habt Ihr erwähnt. Daraufhin meinte ich, dass ich den PC mit den 10 Jahre alten Lüftern aus meinem alten PC ausrüste und der alte PC halt ein Stromfresser ist. Er braucht allein schon 630 W.


 Hast du das vier Grafikkarten drin, oder redest du davon, dass das Netz 630W hat? ^^ 

Für einen modernen PC mit guter Grafikkarte reichen 500W locker aus, außer es wäre ein 20€-Netzteil.


----------



## Batze (15. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Für einen modernen PC mit guter Grafikkarte reichen 500W locker aus, außer es wäre ein 20€-Netzteil.


Hatten wir doch schon weiter oben angesprochen das Thema. Auch du hattest dazu einen guten Beitrag gegeben.  Aber sie wollte gerne etwas mehr haben. Warum auch immer. Nun ja, ihre Entscheidung. Ich hoffe sie hat bei 630 W. auch auf die Qualität geschaut. Aber wenn sie sagt, es ist nicht bekannt was da anliegt, Oh Weh.
Na mal sehen was sie bekommt. Sie will ja berichten.


----------



## Cioco (23. Juni 2019)

Hiho,

der neue PC ist noch nicht bestellt worden.

Ich habe in meinem jetzigen PC ein Thermaltake Berlin 630 Watt drin. Das vorige Netzteil reichte nicht mehr aus nachdem ich die Grafikkarte aufrüstete. Diese bekam ich durch Zufall. In Spielen, die der Grafikkarte viel Leistung abforderten, bekam ich blue screens, deren Code auf die Graka verwiesen. Da sie aber fast neu war, ging ich dem ganzen näher nach. Meine Vermutung, dass das bisherige Netzteil (550W) nicht genug an die Graka abgibt, wurde von einem Freund aus der IT-Branche damals bestätigt. Das Berlin haben wir damals zusammen ausgesucht. Aber das ist schon recht lang her. Jetzt gerade ist in meiner alten Kiste ne GeForce GTX 580 3GB. Das 550W Netzteil vorher war ein Be Quiet Netzteil, mehr weiß ich leider nicht mehr.  Jedenfalls traten die Bluescreens mit dem 630er Netzteil nicht mehr auf.

Ja, dass man zu den HDD und zum Netzteil weder Marke, noch Hersteller erfährt, lässt mich bei dem Laden darauf schließen, dass dies Billigprodukte sein werden um Materialkosten zu sparen. Ich kann immer noch woanders schauen. Darf ich hier denn einfach den Shop nennen, bei dem ich vor habe, zu bestellen? Wo lasst Ihr denn PCs zusammenstellen? Habt Ihr da eine Empfehlung? Gibt ja einige gute Onlineshops. 

LG Cio


----------



## Cioco (23. Juni 2019)

Zusatzfrage:

Welches Netzteil würdet Ihr mir denn empfehlen für den PC mit den genannten Komponenten und inkl. folgender Dinge:

Es werden extra Lüfter eingebaut. Es wird permanent eine externe HDD angeschlossen sein. Von Zeit zu Zeit wird auch das Handy über den PC gespeist und halt immer mal Kleinigkeiten.
Außerdem würde ich gern auch mal anderen Zubehör anschließen. Z.B. Krimskrams wie einen USB-Tischventilator. Die Hitze hier macht mich fertig. Ist sowas Unsinn über den PC? Nicht empfehlenswert oder ist das Jacke wie Hose? 

LG Cio


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2019)

Cioco schrieb:


> Zusatzfrage:
> 
> Welches Netzteil würdet Ihr mir denn empfehlen für den PC mit den genannten Komponenten und inkl. folgender Dinge:
> 
> ...


 Du brauchst nicht mehr als ein 450W-Markenmodell mit einer guten Effizienz für vlt 60€ oder 500-550W etwas "billiger" mit einer mäßigen Effizienz. Die Frage ist, wenn man bei Shops einen Komplett-PC kauft, ob man da überhaupt absichtlich "nur" 450-500W wählen kann. Denn die Grafikkartenhersteller sagen gern "600W nötig", damit es auch dann keine Probleme gibt, wenn es ein echt mieses 600W-Netzteil ist. Lies auch mal hier: https://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-The...-Gaming-PC-Netzteile-Marktuebersicht-1288183/

Dass Dein alter PC mit dem 550W-Bequiet Probleme hatte, muss an etwas anderem als an der puren Leistung liegen. Vlt war es ein sehr altes Modell, da sind die nötigen Ströme schon mal nicht stabil genug, obwohl an sich "genug Watt" da sind.


----------



## Batze (25. Juni 2019)

Cioco schrieb:


> Das 550W Netzteil vorher war ein Be Quiet Netzteil, mehr weiß ich leider nicht mehr.


Dann war das Netzteil von Haus aus defekt oder irgend etwas anderes stimmte nicht.
Ich selbst habe ein Enermax mit ca. den gleichen Daten, speise damit den Rechner, insgesamt 5 Interne Platten(2*SSD/3*HDD), 2 Externe, dazu noch Lenkrad oder Pad am USB Anschluss und nicht vergessen die 3 Gehäuse Lüfter die noch laufen. Und glaube mir ich habe Null Probleme, und das Netzteil ist schon gute 10 Jahre alt, eben Top Qualität, und ein BeQuiet schlägt da in die gleiche Kerbe.
Wie @Herbboy schon sagt, mehr brauchst du auf keinen Fall. Lieber 10-20€ mehr ausgeben für ein Top Marken Teil als Unnötig in vollkommen Überflüssige Watt Leistung zu investieren.


----------



## Cioco (26. Juni 2019)

Hiho 

ich habe mich jetzt für ein Corsair VS650 entschieden. Natürlich beherzige ich Eure Ratschläge. Bitte nicht bös sein, dass ich doch 650 W genommen habe. Das Modell schnitt in allen Tests, die ich mir durchlas echt gut ab und die Tests waren teilweise mit einer Konfiguration, die meinem PC sehr nahe kommt. Ich habe es schlussendlich genommen, weil ich mir gern die Möglichkeiten zur Aufrüstung freihalten möchte. Lieber mehr Power als in ein paar Jahren ein neues brauchen, weil ich zu viel Schnickschnack nachrüste. 

Es ist gut möglich, dass das be quiet irgendwelche Probleme hatte, die nicht unbedingt mit der Gesamtwattzahl zu tun hatten. Ich denke auch, es kommt auf die Verteilung an. Das Corsair wird jedenfalls die nächste Zeit nicht bei meinem PC an seine Grenzen kommen und das ist gut für mich, denn ich bin leider aufgrund meiner persönlichen Umstände vermutlich nicht in der Lage, einfach etwas nachzurüsten. Ich denke, ich habe jetzt für 980 Euro alles aus dem PC heraus geholt, was geht und auch für weitere Schritte vorgesorgt.

Wenn er hier ist, werde ich nachträglich wohl noch ein paar Fractal Focus Gehäusellüfter dazukaufen. Sie sind echt günstig und liefern eine gute Rotationsgeschwindigkeit. Ich muss nur erst mal schauen, was ich noch brauche. Die beiden Lüfter in der Front sind schon mit drin. Ich denke mal, ein dritter für oben wäre ne gute Sache und dann mal schauen, was ich noch so anschließen kann. Ich habe das gerade nicht mehr im Kopf. Die Wärme hier entzieht mir irgendwie den Grips. 

Danke für Eure Tipps. 

LG Cio


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2019)

Cioco schrieb:


> Hiho
> 
> ich habe mich jetzt für ein Corsair VS650 entschieden. Natürlich beherzige ich Eure Ratschläge. Bitte nicht bös sein, dass ich doch 650 W genommen habe. Das Modell schnitt in allen Tests, die ich mir durchlas echt gut ab und die Tests waren teilweise mit einer Konfiguration, die meinem PC sehr nahe kommt. Ich habe es schlussendlich genommen, weil ich mir gern die Möglichkeiten zur Aufrüstung freihalten möchte. Lieber mehr Power als in ein paar Jahren ein neues brauchen, weil ich zu viel Schnickschnack nachrüste.


 Das ist letztenendes halt nicht viel anderes als ein be quiet System Power 9 mit NENNwert 500W für einen sehr ähnlichen Preis, nur dass das Corsair bei 12V sehr viel Strom liefern kann, dafür aber nur EINE Leitung hat. Für einen modernen PC wären 2x 12V sicherer, was das be quiet hätte - und dann reichen auch weniger Watt. 

Das be quiet hat 24A / 15A / 44A bei 3,3 / 5 / 12 Volt. => https://www.bequiet.com/de/powersupply/1280  Das sind eigentlich satte 682 Watt, wenn man alkles addiert. Aber be Quiet rechnet vorsichtig, so dass es 575 Watt "combined Power" sind - und als empfohlene Dauerlast eben sogar nur 500W, daher heißt es 500W, obwohl es an sich ein 580W oder gar 680W-Modell ist  

Aber falsch ist das Corsair nicht, ist halt nicht so dolle, dass es nur 1x 12V hat. 




> Wenn er hier ist, werde ich nachträglich wohl noch ein paar Fractal Focus Gehäusellüfter dazukaufen. Sie sind echt günstig und liefern eine gute Rotationsgeschwindigkeit. Ich muss nur erst mal schauen, was ich noch brauche. Die beiden Lüfter in der Front sind schon mit drin. Ich denke mal, ein dritter für oben wäre ne gute Sache und dann mal schauen, was ich noch so anschließen kann. Ich habe das gerade nicht mehr im Kopf. Die Wärme hier entzieht mir irgendwie den Grips.


 vorne 1-2 langsame, hinten einer, der etwas schneller dreht. mehr braucht man nicht.


----------



## Cioco (30. Juni 2019)

Moin moin,

danke für die Tipps bezüglich Netzteil. Mit der Bestellung ging eh etwas seitens der Bezahlmethode schief, woraufhin ich erneut mit anderer Methode bestellte. Ich habe mich dann nach Recherchen für das Netzteil von be quiet mit 2 12V Anschlüssen entschieden.  Power 9 600W.

Jetzt kann ich nur noch auf den PC warten und mal schauen, wie er am Ende so ist. Aber ich denke, ich habe jetzt alles bedacht. 

Bezüglich der Lüfter schaue ich einfach, ob ich überhaupt nachrüsten muss. Ich spiele damit mal auf hohen Grafiksteinstellungen mit meinen Lieblingsspielen so 2 Stunden pro Spiel. Mal sehen, was für Temparaturen sich da aufbauen. Aber Lüfter für das Gehäuse sind spottbillig. Ich mache mir da keine großen Gedanken jetzt drum. Eigentlich möchte ich das Ding jetzt einfach mal endlich hier haben bevor noch mehr Probleme mit meinem PC entstehen. Noch läuft er mit vielen Macken.

LG Cio


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2019)

Cioco schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> danke für die Tipps bezüglich Netzteil. Mit der Bestellung ging eh etwas seitens der Bezahlmethode schief, woraufhin ich erneut mit anderer Methode bestellte. Ich habe mich dann nach Recherchen für das Netzteil von be quiet mit 2 12V Anschlüssen entschieden.  Power 9 600W.
> 
> ...



Lieber zwei nicht ganz so billige Lüfter (so um die 7-12€ für 120mm)  als 3-4 billige  das ist leiser und effizient. Aber idR sind die Lüfter eh schon recht leise, stark genug sowieso. Ich hab bei meinem Sharkoon-Gehäuse die mitgelieferten 140mm-Lüfter auf 7V umgepolt, so dass die langsamer drehen, und es ist aus 50cm nicht zu hören.


----------



## Cioco (3. Juli 2019)

Naja, ich bin immer noch an das 1000 Euro Budget gebunden. Irgendwo muss ich auch sparen. Mit der Nachnahme und der externen HDD dazu bin ich schon drüber.  Abgesehen davon sind dort schon zwei Frontlüfter drin. Fractal Focus G Gehäuse mit Lüftern. Ich schau einfach, was die leisten können und entscheide dann in Ruhe. Zur Not muss ich mir eben den Monat was zur Seite legen. Das ist leider finanziell alles nicht so leicht. Warum, mag ich nicht öffentlich schreiben. Das muss ja nicht jeder nachlesen können. 

Die Lüfter haben:

120mm
7v
1200 RPM maximal
71 m³/h

LG Cio


----------



## Cioco (13. August 2019)

Moin moin,

ist jetzt eine Weile her. Ich wollte gern mal eine Rückmeldung abgeben. 
Mein PC ist jetzt nun schon seit einigen Wochen da und seitdem ärgere ich mich mit diesem herum. Zig Diagnosen, einige Gespräche mit dem PC-Shop und ein Hardwareaustausch sind in der Zwischenzeit gelaufen.

Alles fing mit Stopcodes an, die jedes Mal einen anderen Code hatten, sporadisch auftraten und irgendwie anfangs nichts miteinander zu tun hatten. Memtest, Furmark. Neuaufsetzen des Systems, Treiber 100 mal überprüft, aktualisiert, Aktualisierungsdienst von Windoof abgestellt. Hat alles nichts gebracht. Ich hätte das Ding beinahe selbst zum Laden zurück gefahren und denen über den Tresen geworfen.
In den letzten Stopcodes konnte ich allerdings wage Zusammenhänge finden nachdem ich zu jedem die Ereignisanzeige auswertete und mir genau merkte, was ich tat. Am fiesesten fand mein PC Hintergrundprozesse und Prozesse, die zwar liefen, die ich aber minimiert hatte (bestes Beispiel Opera, Video an, ich höre nur zu während ich auf dem Desktop 2 weitere Programme geteilt geöffnet habe für z.B. Tabellenbearbeitung)

Die wenigen Zusammenhänge führten mich zunächst zu meinem WLAN-Stick (das war noch ziemlich am Anfang). 10 Jahre alt. Weg damit ok. Stopcodes weniger, aber noch da. Gut. Als nächstes alles, was mit Video- und Sound zu tun hat, überprüft. Da sich das System auch schwer tat zu verstehen, dass ich hinten die Boxen sehr wohl noch angeschlossen haben kann und dennoch das gerade eingestöpselte Headset nutzen will. Fein, Boxen vorn ran und immer abziehen, wenn ich Headset nutze. (Was meiner Meinung nach nicht nötig sein sollte! Aber das Problem muss ich auch noch irgendwie bearbeiten.)

Nächstes Problem waren Prozesse, die keine ausreichende Berechtigung zur Nutzung bestimmter Schlüssel hatten und deshalb nicht richtig arbeiten konnten. Berechtigungen konnte ich nicht ändern, da ich angeblich kein wirklicher Admin bin, sondern nur so tu. Ok. Globalkonto mit Registierung angelegt und wieder versucht. Nope. Ich darf es nach wie vor nicht. 
Doch waren diese Probleme nicht Schuld an den Stopcodes, wie ich heraus fand.

In einem Stopcode erhielt ich schließlich den letzten Hinweis, den ich brauchte. Meine aktive Auslagerungsdatei führte zu einem Absturz, da sie zu klein war. (Hallo, 16 GB RAM bei ein bisschen Minecraft oder Videos. Sollte so geraaaade eben reichen.)   -> Also Auslagerungsdatei deaktiviert, was ich bizarr fand, denn meistens führt gerade das zu Stopcodes. Doch ich hatte danach tatsächlich keine mehr. 

Die Frage war dann, warum denkt Windoof, es müsste eine Auslagerungsdatei verwenden. Ok, es gibt Prozesse, die eigentlich vor allem diese nutzen, wenn sie im Hintergrund laufen und die Gefahr, dass diese Prozesse richtig einen an der Waffel durch die deaktivierte Auslagerungsdatei bekommen, war hoch. Andererseits. Was sollte da schon passieren. Der PC saust sowieso bei jedem kleinsten Pups in den "Ich will nicht- Mode". 

Die Auslagerungsdatei war 3 Tage deaktiviert und 3 Tage hatte ich keinen Stopcode. Aufgefallen war mir aber, dass diese am liebsten auftreten, wenn ich den im Hintergrund laufenden Operabrowser für eine Recherche oder zum Anmachen eines neuen Videos wieder hervor hole.  Das könnte sich darauf beziehen, dass nach Auslagerung in die Auslagerungsdatei bei passiver Nutzung im Nachhinein dann die Rücklagerung zum RAM nicht funktioniert. 
Ich habe mir dann RAM Ersatz schicken lassen und da ich es satt war, hin und her zu probieren ließ ich mir gleich zwei auf Garantieleistung schicken. Welcher der beiden Riegel nicht ganz richtig in der Birne ist, darf der PC-Shop dann gern selbst ausknobeln. 

Ein Hoch auch wieder auf Memtest, welches mir NOCH NIE bei einem kaputten RAM einen kaputten RAM angezeigt hat. Niemals. Und ich hatte schon so einige defekte Ramriegel in meinem Leben. Keine Ahnung, warum das Programm viele so toll finden.

Jetzt sind jedenfalls die neuen Riegel verbaut und die Auslagerungsdatei ist wieder aktiviert. Denn ich möchte ja sehen, ob die Stopcodes weiterhin auftauchen. Ist dies nicht der Fall, war es wirklich nur ein Problem mit dem RAM. Tauchen sie wieder auf, bin ich froh, dass meine Tischplatte von Ikea ist, nur 30 Euro gekostet hat und einzeln austauschbar ist, denn ich werde vermutlich hinein beißen. PC aus dem Fenster werfen geht nicht, Bin ebenerdig im Erdgeschoss. Würde nicht genug bringen. 

Nebenbei habe ich nun noch viele Probleme mit Software gehabt. Ja nahezu jedes Spiel, das ich installiert habe, hatte Probleme mit Abstürzen. Und jedes Spiel hatte dabei ein anderes Problem. Ich weiß natürlich noch nicht, ob es auch am RAM lag oder ob Windows 10 einfach ein Sensibelchen ist. Denn das ist mein erster Win 10 PC. Zumindest konnte ich vor allem ein paar alte Spiele nun zum Laufen bringen mit vielen Systemsdoktorspielchen. Thief III und die Sims 2 laufen größtenteils problemlos, wobei Sims 2 immer mal abrauscht, weil Directx ohnmächtig wird oder die Garten- und Villenaccesoires-Zusätze anscheinend nicht mit meinen schönen Grundstücken klar kommen. Ok, verständlich, dass diese alten Spiele natürlich viel verlangt sind, keine Frage. Aber Minecraft? Ehrlich Microsoft? Das sollte doch zumindest mal auf einem Win 10 Rechner laufen ohne, dass ich mir als Frustprophylaxe ne Packung Kekse neben die Tastatur stellen muss.

Nächstes Spiel, mit dem ich den PC mal so richtig wild machen möchte, ist Battlefield 1. Außerdem habe ich irgendwie noch zwei kostenlose Spiele erhalten durch ne Aktion von AMD. 

Fazit: Ich denke, ich habe in 6 Wochen alle Kenntnisse rund um Windoof 10 so ziemlich aufgeholt, die ich benötigte, graue Strähnchen habe ich bestimmt auch bekommen. Nun warte ich ab, wie sich der PC mit dem neuen RAM so anstellt und hoffe einfach, dass er nun flüssig läuft. Ist das gegeben, kümmere ich mich noch um das komische Berechtigungsproblem, für das ich ja nicht mal als wirklicher Admin was ändern darf. Aber das hat Zeit.

Vielen Dank an Euch alle für Eure Unterstützung bei der Auswahl und sorry, dass ich nicht schon früher mal eine Rückmeldung gegeben hatte. Hatte viel zu tun, wie Ihr lesen könnt. 

LG Cio


----------



## Batze (13. August 2019)

Öhm nur mal ganz kurz. Win 10 läuft perfekt. Was du da beschreibst kann nur an deiner Hardware liegen, aber in der Summe niemals an Win 10. Scheck also das erstmal in der Summe ehe du auf Win 10 am Meckern bist. Oder hast du selbst Groß Änderungen an Win 10 Vorgenommen?
Ja hört sich Arrogant an, aber der Größte Fehler ist meist immer der der vor dem Rechner sitzt.


----------



## MoeD (13. August 2019)

@ Cioco

In welchen Slots betreibst Du denn Deine RAM-Module? Bei meinem Board sind die DIMM-Slots als B1, B2, A1, A2 (von Oben nach Unten) gekennzeichnet. Ich habe einen einzelnen 16GB Baustein den ich ohne groß darüber nachzudenken zuerst in Slot A1 geschoben habe und mich ebenfalls über Abstürze und unterschiedliche Stopcodes gewundert - bis ich in dem Handbuch von meinem Mainboard entdeckt habe, dass man die Slots in der Reihenfolge B2, A2, B1, A1 benutzen sollte. Seit ich mein Modul in B2 betreibe läuft mein System saustabil und ich habe keinen einzigen Stopcode und keinen Absturz mehr gesehen. Mei Board ist allerdings das ASUS Prime x470-Pro.


----------



## Cioco (13. August 2019)

Guten Morgen,

@Batze: Warum musst Du eigentlich immer so unfreundlich sein? Mag ja sein, dass Dein Win 10 perfekt läuft. Meines tut es nicht. Ich weiß nicht, warum Du mich seit ich hier ankam immer nur anmotzen musst. Lass mich doch bitte einfach in Ruhe. 

@MoeD: Meine RAM-Module sind in A2 und B2. Bisher läuft es mit dem neuen RAM gut. Danke für den Tipp mit der Reihenfolge. Das hatte ich zum Glück noch im Kopf, dass es da ne Reihenfolge gab. 
Nachdem ich auch ein paar Einstellungen bzgl. Sims 2 vornahm, ist auch das Spiel bisher nicht mehr abgestürzt. Aber bei Sims2 liegt es definitiv an Kompatibilitätsstörungen. Altes Spiel eben. Ich beobachte das mal weiter.

LG Cio


----------



## Bonkic (13. August 2019)

Cioco schrieb:


> @Batze: Warum musst Du eigentlich immer so unfreundlich sein? Mag ja sein, dass Dein Win 10 perfekt läuft. Meines tut es nicht. Ich weiß nicht, warum Du mich seit ich hier ankam immer nur anmotzen musst. Lass mich doch bitte einfach in Ruhe.



mach dir nix draus. er ist es vermutlich einfach nicht gewohnt, mit frauen zu reden. 
aber auch generell ist sein name programm: es gibt immer mal wieder phasen, in denen er alles und jeden grundlos auf meist ziemlich niedrigem niveau ankackt.
einfach nicht persönlich nehmen. 

willkommen in der community!


----------



## Cioco (15. August 2019)

Hi Leute,

seit Einbau der neuen Riegel habe ich keinen einzigen Stopcode und keinen Crash irgendeines Programmes (inkl. Sims 2) gehabt.  Endlich kann ich in Ruhe meinen neuen PC genießen.

Allerdings wären da  noch ein, zwei Themen, die mit bestimmten Softwares zu tun haben oder mit Spielen. Jetzt ist die Frage: Kann ich dies hier gern erzählen und um Tipps von Euch bitten oder ist zu diesen Dingen jeweils ein neues Thema gewünscht? Wie ist hier die richtige Vorgehensweise?

LG Cio


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2019)

Cioco schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> seit Einbau der neuen Riegel habe ich keinen einzigen Stopcode und keinen Crash irgendeines Programmes (inkl. Sims 2) gehabt.  Endlich kann ich in Ruhe meinen neuen PC genießen.
> 
> ...


 Mach das ruhig im Spieleforum, damit da auch Leute reinschauen, die beim Thema Hardware die Threads eh nicht öffnen


----------



## Cioco (16. August 2019)

Ok, ich danke Dir. Denke, das Thema kann dann geschlossen werden. Gern mit Lösungsanmerkung "Defekter RAM" falls das interessant ist. 

Danke an Euch alle. Wir sehen uns in den einzelnen Spielethemen ab und an. 

LG Cio


----------

